# First London Baptist COF 1646



## satz (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anyone have much info on this?

How does it differ from the 1689?

Would the baptists here endorse this confession?

[Edited on 6-9-2006 by satz]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2006)

Actually the 1646 confession is a revision of the 1644. Since it predates the WCF, it is not based on it as is the 2nd LBCF of 1677/1689. See this page for the text of these Baptist confessions.

[Edited on 6-9-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## JM (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Actually the 1646 confession is a revision of the 1644. Since it predates the WCF, it is not based on it as is the 2nd LBCF of 1677/1689. See this page for the text of these Baptist confessions.
> 
> [Edited on 6-9-2006 by Pilgrim]



If you follow my sig you'll find a little info. see also Reformed Reader 

Personally, I believe this article worth reading as it highlights the differences between the 1644 and the 1689. 

Another  link to an early baptistic view of the covenant.

The Old Faith Baptist  Library has a bunch of ol' school baptist works.

"Reformed" Baptist will often confess the 1689, while the "Particular" Baptists will confess the 1644 or 46, claiming the 1689 is too presbyterian.

Quote, " B. Sovereign Grace Baptists

Sovereign Grace Baptists are a result of differences with Reformed Baptists, which began about 1980, over certain doctrinal points. Sovereign Grace Baptists relate more closely to the First London Confession (1646) rather than the Second London Confession. They are more critical of Covenant Theology and place greater stress on the New Covenant. They are also less puritanical. The strength of this movement is in the Midwest, South, and West. One of the leaders in this movement is Jon Zens, editor of Searching Together, published in St. Croix, Wisconsin - a periodical which Norbert Ward began in 1972 in Nashville, Tennessee, as the Baptist Reformation Review."

As we look around in 1998, our Particular Baptist heritage has come through all kinds of 'isms' and 'schisms' to fragment us into Calvinistic Baptists of '57 Strains' - none of which can work together because of doctrinal territorial rights! We have Reformed Baptists that live or die on the inspiration of the 1689, and on the other extreme are Landmark Baptists, aloof and are often judgmental of others who are not as faithful, as they see themselves. The Southern Baptist Convention now has a develop- ing group of 'Founder's Conference' men that attempt recalling the Southern Baptist Convention to its Calvinistic roots while capable of ignoring the Cooperative Program. Fundamental Baptists have been able to purge themselves of any and all historical affiliation of Calvinism and have dedicated themselves to numerical growth and Armageddon." http://www.pbpress.org/ click articles on the right hand side.

Peace,

jm


----------

